# Dyeing yarn - silk singles



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I have taken a break from all the knitting commissions and hit the dye pots before I go completely crazy 

My new love and a base I am stocking now. Merino and silk singles


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

I love the deep green and blue. Are you going to be selling it and how many are available?


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous colors!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh, my hands yearn to touch....


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm always mesmerized by a silk mix with its shine. Beautiful colors


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

katrapp said:


> I love the deep green and blue. Are you going to be selling it and how many are available?


I will be selling these. I dye them to order. I've not listed them yet . Please pm me.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh so pretty. I love the green one to. My favorite colors are blue and green. As always you did a amazing on them.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you ladies. It’s been good to take a break from the knitting. Two of the commissions are in colours that don’t speak to me. Harsh neon colours and each shawl is two skeins.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh I love the blue so pretty


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely! That should restore your balance.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

These are so beautiful. Thank you for sharing the photos with us.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful colours, my favourite is the last one.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Glorious colours. Need to do some dyeing too. Seem to be working only with naturals at the moment, which are lovely in their own right, but I could use some colour in the day! (Maybe not neon though!!)


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Glorious colours. Need to do some dyeing too. Seem to be working only with naturals at the moment, which are lovely in their own right, but I could use some colour in the day! (Maybe not neon though!!)


Yup it was quite a challenge knitting them. They're done and blocking thank goodness.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

So Beautiful!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your yarns are simply gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

How wonderful!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

The colors are absolutely lovely!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Your dye job is absolutely beautiful !


----------

